# Teds woodworking package



## texassteelpapa (Jun 7, 2015)

Has anyone out there ever bought Teds Woodworking 16000 plans and felt it is worth it.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

It's a scam, stay away.


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

Most of the plans are stolen from someone else or are free somewhere.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

Just to second joey, teds plans are a scam. many woodworkers have worked hard to shut ted and click bank down.


----------



## texassteelpapa (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm looking for doggy bunk bed plans. Are there more woodworking plan sites out there ya'll recommend


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't have a lot of experience with buying plans.

If i were planning a project like yours i would find a bunk bed i like and then scale it down to fit the size needed for you dogs.


----------



## texassteelpapa (Jun 7, 2015)

okay thanks, old Ted will not get my money


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Few months back, someone posted a link to all of Ted's plans. Apparently they are on an unencrypted web page.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

If you're on Pinterest, I've found through there some plans. Can't speak for their quality since I mainly build my own stuff, but it can be a great source of ideas and techniques.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Few months back, someone posted a link to all of Ted s plans. Apparently they are on an unencrypted web page.
> - Rick M.


LOL - I'll sell you the URL for half of what Ted charges 

Actually, I think it was mentioned that the username/password to access the web site was the same for everyone… which is what is indicated in this Mere Mortals video regarding the scam:

MM 4-7-12 Ted's Woodwdorking fraud and Clickbank's compliance in piracy


Cheers,
Brad


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I wish they would catch Ted and take a hammer to his privates just because.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ted's a bum!


----------



## texassteelpapa (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks fellow sawdust freaks,watched the video and wish somebody would sand his **S off the internet


----------



## wncguy (Jan 26, 2012)

The Fridge's comment reminded me of this cartoon…


----------



## MrMeasureTwice (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep, that site is a terrible scam and they're raking in $67.00 per sucjer, um, I mean fool, oops, customer…

They domain is registered in PANAMA… So, the likelihood of anyone ever actually getting it shut down is slim to none.

ANYWAY…. If you're interested in the details, here they are:
Domain Name: TEDSWOODWORKING.COM
Registry Domain ID: 1587335091DOMAINCOM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.enom.com
Registrar URL: www.enom.com
Updated Date: 
Creation Date: 2010-03-03T08:53:22.00Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2018-03-03T08:53:22.00Z
Registrar: ENOM, INC.
Registrar IANA ID: 48
Reseller: NAMECHEAP.COM
Domain Status: ok https://www.icann.org/epp#ok
Registry Registrant ID: 
Registrant Name: WHOISGUARD PROTECTED
Registrant Organization: WHOISGUARD, INC.
Registrant Street: P.O. BOX 0823-03411
Registrant City: PANAMA
Registrant State/Province: PANAMA
Registrant Postal Code: 00000
Registrant Country: PA
Registrant Phone: +507.8365503
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: +51.17057182
Registrant Fax Ext:
Registrant Email: [email protected]
Registry Admin ID: 
Admin Name: WHOISGUARD PROTECTED
Admin Organization: WHOISGUARD, INC.
Admin Street: P.O. BOX 0823-03411
Admin City: PANAMA
Admin State/Province: PANAMA
Admin Postal Code: 00000
Admin Country: PA
Admin Phone: +507.8365503
Admin Phone Ext: 
Admin Fax: +51.17057182
Admin Fax Ext:
Admin Email: [email protected]
Registry Tech ID: 
Tech Name: WHOISGUARD PROTECTED
Tech Organization: WHOISGUARD, INC.
Tech Street: P.O. BOX 0823-03411
Tech City: PANAMA
Tech State/Province: PANAMA
Tech Postal Code: 00000
Tech Country: PA
Tech Phone: +507.8365503
Tech Phone Ext: 
Tech Fax: +51.17057182
Tech Fax Ext: 
Tech Email: [email protected]
Name Server: NS1.TEDSWOODWORKING.COM
Name Server: NS2.TEDSWOODWORKING.COM
DNSSEC: unSigned
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: [email protected]
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +1.4252982646


----------

